

Introduction to Velocity Foundry – Video - uwVelocity
https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B6wz9EzdplkVTkFrMGh3NHhGaFk/edit

======
uwVelocity
Velocity would like to introduce you to the latest addition to the program;
the Velocity Foundry. Launched this summer, the Foundry is a free co-working
space designed to offer students and alumni the equipment, network, and
mentorship vital to establish their hardware, materials or life sciences
startups - all within a grassroots community. Rooted in the heart of downtown
Kitchener, the 11,000 square foot space houses over 20 startups and we’ve
documented the dynamic environment to give you a feel of what it’s like to be
part of Velocity Foundry.

The Foundry has been a lively expansion to Velocity, and we are happy to
formally celebrate this milestone with a Ribbon Cutting event this Friday,
September 12th, at the official Velocity Foundry Launch.

